# سؤال من صديقتي هل هناك ايات تحدث عن النظافة في العهد الجديد. وشكرا



## عائشة الزهراء (17 أكتوبر 2017)

صديقتي  ترفض الاغتسال. و تقول ان الروح و القلب هو المهم . فهي لا تغسل رجليها و لا وجهها . و لا فمها و لا جسدها و لا ملابسها تخرج منها دائما رائحة كريهة جدا . في بعض الاحيان تاكل من الزبالة و تقول لي ايس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان بل ما يخرج من الفم ينجس الانسان . تدهب الى الكنيسة. فاجد الدين بجوارها يغلقون انوفهم. هل هناك ايات تتحدث عن النظافة في العهد الجديد.


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2017)

يا ابنتي العزيزة، اقدم لك النصيحة التالية لتضعيها خاتما في يدك كل ايام حياتك، لو أردتِ أن تكوني من محبي المعرفة - حقاً.

من أهم وسائل الوصول الى المعرفة و التَّعَلُم السليم هو النية الصافية في طلب المعرفة و العلم، بدون اللف والدواران حولهما.

كان بإمكانك أن تكتبي سؤالاً صغيراَ مباشرا عن النظافة في العهد الجديد بدون تأليف قصة كل ما جاء فيها كذب. حتى قولك  "فاجد الدين بجوارها يغلقون انوفهم." يدل على كذبك. لو كان لديك فعلا صديقة مسيحية لكنت تأكدت من نظافة المسيحيين.

تأكدي أن هذا الاسلوب في السؤال لا يشجع على الرد، و السبب أنه لا يدل على صدق السائل. و من كان غير صادق في السؤال لن يكن صادقا في طلب المعرقة.

أتمنى أن تضغطي على هذا الرابـــــط لتنظري الى حلاوة الصدق في سؤال عن النظافة كتبته عضوة مسلمة. كانت صادقة فقالت أنها "أخذت فكره ان المسيحين لايهتمون بالنظافه"، دليل على ترويج الاشاعات بين المسلمين أن المسيحيون لا يهتمون في النظافة، و قد شاهدت بنفسي الشيوخ يتكلمون عن ذلك على القنوات الفضائية - و آسفاه! هم يغرسون المعلومات الخاطئة عن المسيحية و المسيحيين في صدور ابنائهم وهم لا يزالون أبرياء، فيسرقون براءتهم.

و مع ذلك، سأرد على سؤالك من حياة الحيوانات التي ليس لديها علم  ولا قرآن ولا كتب مقدس، لأن النظافة شيء بديهي و لا يحتاج الى اوامر الهية.

القطط و الكلاب وغيرها من الحيوانات تلعق نفسها و تلعق أطفالها من أجل تنظيف أجسادهم. و هناك حيوانات تتعفر في التراب لتنظف نفسها، و غيرها تنزل في الماء حيث وُجد لتنظف نفسها.   و تأتي أنتي و تقولين أن صديقتك المسيحية ترفض أن تنظف نفسها. يجب أن تكون فاقدة لقواها العقلية حتما. و لكنك تقولين انها تذهب الى الكنيسة و هذا ما لا يفعله الفاقد لقواه العقلية... شفتي يا بنتي كيف الكذب مفضوح.  

لو حبيتي تعيدي سؤالك بشكل آخر يوضح ما يدور في عقلك فأنا مستعدة لخدمتك في الرد عليه.


----------



## عائشة الزهراء (19 أكتوبر 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> يا ابنتي العزيزة، اقدم لك النصيحة التالية لتضعيها خاتما في يدك كل ايام حياتك، لو أردتِ أن تكوني من محبي المعرفة - حقاً.
> 
> من أهم وسائل الوصول الى المعرفة و التَّعَلُم السليم هو النية الصافية في طلب المعرفة و العلم، بدون اللف والدواران حولهما.
> 
> ...


صديقتي مسيحية و لكن ليست  من اب و ام مسيحيين. اعتنقت المسيحية . 
اصيغ السؤال  هل ايات النظافة في العهد القديم موجهة ايضا للمسيحيين. و هل بولس الرسول أمر المسيحيين بالنظافة حيث  حث بولس الطرسوسي في رسالته: «أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ لِنُطَهِّرْ ذَوَاتِنَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَنَسِ الْجَسَدِ وَالرُّوحِ، مُكَمِّلِينَ الْقَدَاسَةَ فِي خَوْفِ اللهِ».[1]
لقد سبق الجسد و بعده الروح
اني انتظر اجاباتكي شكرا
ثم ان الاية التي تقول ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان فالمسيحييون الجدد قد ياكلون من القمامة لانها لا تنجس الانسان. ممكن تشرحي لي هده الاية كما فهمتيها


----------



## aymonded (19 أكتوبر 2017)

سلام لك أختي العزيزة المحبوبة من الله​ أولاً من العبث القول بعدم النظافة الجسدية، فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُبْغِضْ أَحَدٌ جَسَدَهُ قَطُّ بَلْ يَقُوتُهُ وَيُرَبِّيهِ، كَمَا الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً لِلْكَنِيسَةِ (أفسس 5: 29)، فالذي يُهمل جسده ويحيا مستهتراً بصحته، فهو يحيا بلا عقل، لأن مثل تلك الحالات هي عابرة عن حالات نفسية تدل على مرض ما في النفس تحتاج لعلاج فوري وتوجيه طب نفسي، لأن هذا خلل عجيب صعب حد يقترفه بهذه السهولة.
وهناك فرق عظيم بين واحد فقير لا يجد لا طعام ولا شراب وليس عنده فرصه انه يستحم او يأكل ويشرب طبيعياً مثل باقي الناس، وآخر عنده جميع الإمكانيات مُتاحه، فلو واحد عنده إمكانيات وأهمل جسده عن قصد ولم يقوته ويربيه ويحفظ صحته، فهو إنسان دخل في تيار الشرّ لأنه لم يُقدَّر الجسد الذي هو عطية الله، لأن كل واحد ينبغي أن يحافظ على صحته، والكتاب المقدس ليس ضد الصحة والعافية الجسدية.​لكن الكتاب المقدس بيركز الكلام كله على القلب وليس الخارج، لأن علاج الداخل هو الأهم، والخارج يتوقف حسب حالة كل واحد وتدبير حياته الشخصية في البيئة الذي يحيا فيها، اما الإهمال وعدم الاهتمام بالنظافة الشخصية شيء بغيض ولن يوجد مسيحي أمين في حياته الشخصية يقبل هذا الأمر إطلاقاً.
أما المسيح الرب لما *كلم اليهود* الذين اهتموا بالشكل وجعلوا الأمور تخص الجسد وحصروها فيه، وقلبهم مملوء من كل لوث الخطية القاتلة للنفس، وبخهم ووجه لهم الكلام بسبب بُعدهم عن الله نفسه، فالرب لم تكن وصيته عدم الاهتمام بالجسد وإهماله صحياً، ولا طالب أحد أن يأكل القذورات، لأن ده شيء ضد الإنسانية عموماً، لكنه *وجه الكلام لليهود الذين اهتموا بالخارج وتركوا قدوس إسرائيل* الرب إلههم ولم يهتموا بالوصية ولكنهم اهتموا بالشكل والمظهر الخارجي فقط، حتى أنهم صاموا وصلوا بشكل مكثف ولكنه كله عبارة عن حركات جسد بلا قلب مُحباً لله، حتى صومهم الذين صاموه ملوث بالضمير الشرير لذلك لم يستمع لهم ولم يستجيب أبداً لصراخ صلواتهم.​فالرب وحتى بولس الرسول كلامهم كان موجه لكي يتم *إصلاح القلب من الداخل*، لأن ما هي المنفعة أن اهتم الإنسان بجسده فقط وكان هو الدائرة الذي يلف ويدور فيها، ثم يهلك في النهاية لأن الخطية هي الساكنه في أعماق قلبه، فضميرة ملوث وقلبة غير نظيف، وهنا ماذا يتنتفع الإنسان بنظافته الخارجية وضميره وقلبه ملوثان ويساكنهما كل شرّ، وحياته عبارة عن ثمر فساد ظاهر.
الإنجيل والعهد الجديد يا أختي العزيزة مش هايتكلم عن أشياء *طبيعية بديهية* الناس كلها بتعملها تلقائياً ولا تحتاج وصية من أجلها، كما أنها ليست في حاجة أن يُعلمها أحد هذه الأمور لأنها تتوقف على التربية والبيئة المُحيطة، أما من يتصرف تصرفات شاذة غير طبيعية، فهو مريض نفسي يحتاج علاج، ومن العيب ان أحد يظن ان المسيحي مش بيستحم أو يهتم بنظافة نفسه، فأن كان العالم كله بيفعل هذا دون وصية دينية صريحة، لأن لم ولن يوجد من هو في حاجة لوصية تقول لهُ اسحم واغتسل وابتعد عن أماكن الأمراض لكي تحيا في تمام الصحة والعافية.​


----------



## aymonded (19 أكتوبر 2017)

نصيحتي الخاصة، ان كانت صديقتك اللي بتتكلمي عنها مستمرة على هذا النحو ساعديها تذهب لطبيب أمراض نفسية وعصبية لكي يتابعها ويقدم لها العلاج اللازم، لأن واضح انك بتتكلمي عن واحده مريضة نفسياً ومرضها متطور، وتحتاج حقيقي لتدخل طبي سريع، لأن ممكن تدخل في حالة هلاوس وفقدان كل اتزان عقلي يصل بها لحالة متدهورة جداً لا ينفع معها علاج ولا غيره.​


----------



## أَمَة (20 أكتوبر 2017)

عائشة الزهراء قال:


> صديقتي مسيحية و لكن ليست  من اب و ام مسيحيين. اعتنقت المسيحية .
> اصيغ السؤال  هل ايات النظافة في العهد القديم موجهة ايضا للمسيحيين. و هل بولس الرسول أمر المسيحيين بالنظافة حيث  حث بولس الطرسوسي في رسالته: «أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ لِنُطَهِّرْ ذَوَاتِنَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَنَسِ الْجَسَدِ وَالرُّوحِ، مُكَمِّلِينَ الْقَدَاسَةَ فِي خَوْفِ اللهِ».
> لقد سبق الجسد و بعده الروح
> اني انتظر اجاباتكي شكرا



 أشكرك على ردك و توضيح فكرتك. (سأقول المزيد في تقييمي لأنه يخصك شخصيا و لا اريد قوله على العام) .كما أشكر جزيل الشكر الإبن أيمن على المشاركتين الرائعتين، و أتمنى منك أن تقرائيهما بتأني لتفهمي المقصود، لأن الكلام كله جديد عليك بسبب خلفيتك الدينية.

بولس الرسول لم يأمر المسيحيين بنظافة الجسد عندما قال: «أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ لِنُطَهِّرْ ذَوَاتِنَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَنَسِ الْجَسَدِ وَالرُّوحِ، مُكَمِّلِينَ الْقَدَاسَةَ فِي خَوْفِ اللهِ» . كونه ذكر الجسد قبل الروح لا يعني أبدا أنه يتكلم عن نظافة الجسد، بل عن طهارة الجسد من الزِّنَا، و الكذب و السرقة والقتل وغيرها من الخطايا التي يرتكبها الجسد. كل هذا موجود في الكتاب المقدس، لأن هذه التعاليم تعاليم المسيح الذي آمن بولس به و بتعاليمه فقام و كتب عنها.

هذه هي الأمور (الزِّنَا، و الكذب و السرقة والقتل وغيرها من الخطايا التي يرتكبها الجسد) التي تُدنس الجسد ولا يستطيع الغسل بالماء تطهيره منها حتى و لو استُعمل مع الماء أفضل أنواع الصابون و المطهرات الموجودة في العالم. *الماء قادر فقط على تنظيف الجسد من الأوساخ التي تعلق به مثل الغبار و غيره *  .

ذُكِرَ الجسد بعد الروح لأن خطيئة الروح غير مرئية، و الإنسان يظن أنه بار و صالح في عين الرب إن لم يزنِ، و لم يسرق، و لم يكذب الخ.. لكن الله يعرف ما في القلوب و يرى الخطايا التي نقترفها بالفكر إنما غير ظاهرة للناس. 

أعطيك مثلا على ذلك قول المسيح: "إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ." 

إحدي الوصايا العشرة نقول: "لا تشتهي مقتنى غيرك". يعني أي شيء يملكه غيرك من، بيت، أو زوجة، أو أولاد، أو مال.  هذا الاشتهاء هو خطية يرتكبها الروح و ليس الجسد.

من أجل هذا كله قال بولس:  «أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ لِنُطَهِّرْ ذَوَاتِنَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَنَسِ الْجَسَدِ وَالرُّوحِ، مُكَمِّلِينَ الْقَدَاسَةَ فِي خَوْفِ اللهِ» لأن في تنفيد وصايا الرب نكتمل في القداسة.




عائشة الزهراء قال:


> ثم ان الاية التي تقول ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان فالمسيحييون الجدد قد ياكلون من القمامة لانها لا تنجس الانسان. ممكن تشرحي لي هده الاية كما فهمتيها



أظن أن معنى الآية أصبح واضحا بعد كل الكلام الذي كتبه الإبن المبارك *أيمن* و ما كتبته أعلاه، و مع ذلك سأرد عليك بطريقة مختلفة.

أولا، أنا مستغربة جدا كيف فهمتي معنى الآية على أن المسيحيون الجدد سيأكلون القمامة بسببها  لعلهم فقدوا عقلهم!؟ 

لا يا بنتي. العكس هو الصحيح لأن المؤمن بالمسيح يمتلئ بنوره الذي يضيء له الطريق فيميز بين الخطأ و الصواب. 

معنى الآية واضح و سهل لو فهمتِ الفرق في المسيحية بين النظافة و الطهارة من جهة و بين الوساخة و النجاسة .

 المسيح تحدث عن الطهارة والنجاسة وأعطاهما مفهوما واضحا عندما قال:

"ألا تفهمون بعد أن كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي إلى الجوف ويندفع إلى المخرج. وأما ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر. وذلك ينجس الإنسان.  لأن من القلب تخرج أفكار شريرة قتل زنى فسق سرقة شهادة زور تجديف ... هذه هي التي تنجس الإنسان  وأما الأكل بأيد غير مغسولة فلا ينجس الإنسان".

الطعام هو ما يدخل الفم و يمضي الى الجوف و يندفع الى المخرج... يعني خلاص أكلنا و انتهى الأمر و لا دنس في الأكل.
أما ما يخرج من الفم فهو المصيبة الكبرى عندما يجتمع الأشرار و يتآمرون على كل شيء أوصى الرب بالابتعاد عنه: النميمة، السرقة، القتل، الاحتيال، الزنى..... اللائحة تطول بالأعمال الشريرة التي تبعدنا عن الله و عن قداسته.


*واضح أم تريدين المزيد؟*


----------



## عائشة الزهراء (21 أكتوبر 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> أشكرك على ردك و توضيح فكرتك. (سأقول المزيد في تقييمي لأنه يخصك شخصيا و لا اريد قوله على العام) .كما أشكر جزيل الشكر الإبن أيمن على المشاركتين الرائعتين، و أتمنى منك أن تقرائيهما بتأني لتفهمي المقصود، لأن الكلام كله جديد عليك بسبب خلفيتك الدينية.
> 
> بولس الرسول لم يأمر المسيحيين بنظافة الجسد عندما قال: «أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ لِنُطَهِّرْ ذَوَاتِنَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَنَسِ الْجَسَدِ وَالرُّوحِ، مُكَمِّلِينَ الْقَدَاسَةَ فِي خَوْفِ اللهِ» . كونه ذكر الجسد قبل الروح لا يعني أبدا أنه يتكلم عن نظافة الجسد، بل عن طهارة الجسد من الزِّنَا، و الكذب و السرقة والقتل وغيرها من الخطايا التي يرتكبها الجسد. كل هذا موجود في الكتاب المقدس، لأن هذه التعاليم تعاليم المسيح الذي آمن بولس به و بتعاليمه فقام و كتب عنها.
> 
> ...




حسب ما فهمت من كلامك ان العهد الجديد لا يأمر بالنظافة الجسدية. فقط يهتم بطهارة الروح
و لكن هل العهد القديم الدي بأمر بالنظافة موجه للمسيحيين . أو موجه فقط لليهود


----------



## عائشة الزهراء (21 أكتوبر 2017)

ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان . هل تريدين ان تقولي ادن أن هده الاية تتكلم عن الروح. لان النجاسة تتعلق بالروح. و الاوساخ تتعلق بالجسد


----------



## aymonded (21 أكتوبر 2017)

أختي العزيزة انا مش قادر افهمك عايزة توصلي لأيه، ثم هل انتِ رأيتِ آية تقول لا تستحموا ولا تنظفوا أجسادكم كونوا قذرين!!! فإيه مشكلتك مع موضوع نظافة الجسد نفسي اعرف، ما هو هدف سؤالك الحقيقي، ويا ريت مش تقولي علشان صحبتك المريضة نفسياً اللي بتعمل أعمال شاذة لا علاقة لها لا بوصية ولا بكلام منطقي على وجه الإطلاق ولا بالمسيحية من الأساس، فما هو هدفك من السؤال يا ترى، لأن لو اتعرف هدفك عرفنا نجاوبك بدل هذه الحيرة وعدم فهم قصدك من وراءالكلام، لأن الأجوبة كلها واضحة كشمس النهار، والموضوع مش محتاج لكل هذا الجدل الغريب الذي صار بلا معنى... لأن كلامك خارج كل منطق، وواضح أن عندك فكره معينة مش عايزه تتخلي عنها وعايزة تثبتيها بأي شكل من الأشكال وبتحاولي بشتى الطرق انك بهدوء المنطق الذي يتبعه البعض ليصل لنتيجة هو الراغب فيها، لأن معنى كلامك ان نظافة الجسد في العهد القديم لا تتنطبق على المسيحيين بل اليهود فقط، انك بتعتبري ان المسيحيين لا ينظفون أجسادهم كأنها وصية الإنجيل كما يدَّعي بعض الشيوخ السلفييين الغير واعين ولا فاهمين الكتاب المقدس ولا حياة المسيحيين فبيروجوا إشاعات لا صحة لها إطلاقاً (لأنه لم ولن توجد آية واحدة تحث على عدم النظافة الشخصية). مع أن العهد القديم بيتكلم عن النظافة الطقسية وبعض الأفعال (من أجل نظافة الجسد) التي تخص نقل الأمراض، ودية تعتبر للجميع على مستوى العهدين ولا تحتاج لتكرار، أما من جهة الطقس فقد انتهى لأنه كان مجرد رمز، لكن نظافة الجسد لم تنتهي ولن تنتهي لأنها تخص صحة الجسد، فالاستحمام من أجل صحة الجسد شيء والاستحمام الطقسي للعبادة شيء آخر تماماً، ومن هنا بيأتي الخلط عند الناس.


عموماً لك مطلق الحرية ان تظني كما شأتِ بس ياريت توضحي أسباب سؤالك الحقيقية، لأننا في النهاية حينما نجد ان السؤال صار لأجل الجدل وإثبات وجهة نظر كفرض ومعتقد دون فهم الكلام في إطاره الصحيح بيتم غلق الموضوع وعدم المناقشة فيه مرة أخرى بسبب عناد المحاور والجدل الذي لا معنى لهُ... اقبلي مني كل التقدير 
​


----------



## أَمَة (21 أكتوبر 2017)

عائشة الزهراء قال:


> ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان . هل تريدين ان تقولي ادن أن هده الاية تتكلم عن الروح. لان النجاسة تتعلق بالروح. و الاوساخ تتعلق بالجسد



نعم الطعام الذي يدخل الفم لا ينجس الأنسان فهو يخرج منه. ممكن أن يسبب له مرضا لو كان الطعام فاسداً و لكن المرض لا علاقة له بنجاسة الجسد أو الروح.

الأوساخ التي تعلق بالجسد مثل الغبار و الوحل، و الأكل على الاسنان الذي يتطلب منا تنظيفها لكي نحافظ على صحتها، كلها لا تدنس الإنسان. هذه كلها لا نحتاجها بعد رحيلنا لأن الجسد زائل و سيعود الى التراب الذي جُبل منه....  عند القيامة سيكون لنا أجساد من طبيعة غير فاسدة.

 أما طهارة النفس و الروح التي تبدأ بالمعمودية و التي يجب أن تنمو في سنين حياتنا على الأرض عن طريق حفط وصايا المسيح و العمل بها من أجل تقديسنا، هي الباقية بعد الموت. 

من يريد أن تكون أبديته مع الله يجب أن يكون طاهرا و مقدسا بالمسيح لأن الله نفسه قدوس. يقول لنا الرب في الكتاب المقدس: "كونوا قديسين لأني أنا قدوس".

أي سؤال؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2017)

aymonded قال:


> أختي العزيزة انا مش قادر افهمك عايزة توصلي لأيه،
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا أفهمك يا "جميل" .. *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( بالنسبة للنظافة ) هل المسيحية ( تأمرك ) بــ ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الإغتسال قبل ذهابك للكنيسة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الإغتسال بعد العلاقات الزوجية ( غُسّل الجَنابة ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا لعنتك الملائكة في كل خطوة بتخطيها .. الله يلعنك ما أستحمتش لييية !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتعمل لك [/FONT]**Home Cam **[FONT=&quot] وتشير على اليوتيوب :smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل ترفع المسيحية شعار ( النظافة من الإيمان ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو خذوا زينتكم عند كل كنيسة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ونقتبس الحتة دهين من السؤال [/FONT]*​ :download::download::download:​


عائشة الزهراء قال:


> . فهي لا تغسل رجليها و لا وجهها . و لا فمها ...


 *[FONT=&quot]من المعروف – طبعاً - أن مافيش وضوء .. فـ دي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتة مقارنة نونو على جنب وأحنا ماشيين يعني للتذكرة ليس إلآ ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نيجي للطعام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل المسيحية ( تأمرك ) وتنهاك عن طعام معين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل أكل الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير .. أو مثل ما ورد من نواهي في العهد القديم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا بتسمح بأكل كل ما هو قابل للمضغ بأعتباره يدخل الجوف ويندفع للمخرج !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلإن كانت هناك أوامر ونواهي .. عليك بالنصوص التي تقول ذلك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو مؤلفات ومراجع ... أوآباء بتدخل معاك أوضة النوم تشوفك عملت أية وتراقبك وكدزة ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (23 أكتوبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا أفهمك يا "جميل" .. *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( بالنسبة للنظافة ) هل المسيحية ( تأمرك ) بــ ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الإغتسال قبل ذهابك للكنيسة ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]الإغتسال بعد العلاقات الزوجية ( غُسّل الجَنابة ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا لعنتك الملائكة في كل خطوة بتخطيها .. الله يلعنك ما أستحمتش لييية !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتعمل لك [/FONT]**Home Cam **[FONT=&quot] وتشير على اليوتيوب :smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه، عموماً في أعمال الرسل في مجمع أورشليم اتكلموا فقط عن الامتناع عن المخنوق والدم والزنا، المخنوق من الذبائح وأكل ذبيحة بدمها أو شرب الدماء، وطبعاً الزنا معروف، أما موضوع الاستحمام فكل واحد بيحترس من اجل جسده مش محتاجة يعني قوانين خالص، لكن النظافة مش من الإيمان، مش ليها دعوة بالإيمان طبعاً، هو بس الناس عندها هوس بالأوامر والنواهي، لازم حد يمشي وراها بقوانين تعمل ومش تعمل، تاكل ومش تاكل، تموت والا تعيش، تتجوز والا تطلق، يجوز أو لا يجوز.. الخ، حتى صار في النهاية حمل ثقيل على الناس وحياة عبودية تحت مذلة، حتى ان كل واحد بقى يخاف يغلط وكأن الله ماسك عصاية نار ملتهبة يولع بيها في اللي مش استحمى والا عمل شيء مخالف لأعراف الناس أو للنواهي اللي بتتقال.. ومش عارف يعني لو واحد فقير والا واحد في بلد فيها جفاف يعمل ايه، ده اكيد رايح في داهية وهيولع ربنا فيه.. وعجبي

عموماً الكلام ده ينفع على مستوى الناس اللي مش فاهمه ولا عارفه يعني ناس بدائيين، لأن حتى في العهد القديم لما الله كلم إسرائيل عن طريق موسى في البرية من جهة النظافة أي تطهير الجسد، ده لأنهم ماشيين في برية سيناء ولازم يتعلموا ازاي يتجنبوا الأشياء اللي تمرض الشعب كله وممكن بسببها يُباد ويسقط في البرية بسبب تفشي الأوبئة والأمراض، (مع ان هذه الأوامر مش قالها ليهم لما كانوا عايشين في مصر) لكن بعد كده لما دخلوا المدن كانوا عايشين طبيعياً بهذه الأمور، فإيه الحاجة انها تتعاد تاني والموضوع بقى تلقائي عند كل الناس في العالم كله بلا استثناء، لأن مين مش بيستحمى إلا لو مش كان لاقي المية، أو مش متربي تربية صحية سليمة، أو عنده حالة نفسية وخلل عقلي.

*طبعاً انا باقول الكلام ده وباعيده مش علشانك* لأنك فاهم الموضوع بل علشان الأخت اللي بتسأل فباعيد تاني الأمور من جديد، وكلام المسيح الرب مش القصد منه انه يلغي كل حاجة الجسد أو ينفي النظافة، لكن كان بيكلم اليهود اللي خلوا كل شيء حرفي بدون فهم واعي وإدراك كل أعمال الله الحقيقية.. لكن ما علينا الموضوع حقيقي مش محتاج رد تاني خالص، ما كتب يكفي جداًُ.​[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 أكتوبر 2017)

تلخيص: 

[1]  كتاب العهد القديم  كمنهج ,  هو إعداد للبشرية لقبول المسيا .
[2] جاء مسيح الانجيل , مسيح الصليب : ليجد الشعب اليهود متزمتا فى التمسك  بممارسات  خالوها  تطهيراً-  بطريقة  وسواسية  ويتجاهلون  العمق الذهنى ,والظهير الروحى   للعبادة والعلاقة بالله ..
[3] قام  مسيحنا بتوجيه أنظارهم  إلى  الجزء الذى أهملوه  وأضاء  لهم ان  مبالغاتهم  ووسواسيتهم  فى النظافة الخارجية  لا   تفيدهم شيئا من الناحية الدينية طالما اهملوا وقصروا فى التطهر الروحى الوجدانى الاخلاقي..
وهذا ليس فى حد ذاته معناه اهمال  النظافة الخارجية والاكل من صفائح القمامة..  
فالبوذيون والهندوس والصابئة والمجوس والفراعنة  يغتسلون فى الانهار المقدسة ويتوضأؤؤن   قبيل التواصل مع الالهة  
دون  ان تفيدهم   نصوصهم الدينية الوثنية  شيئا او تغنيهم دون الله ..
[4] افكار احباءئنا وشركائنا فى الوطن   ..عن المسيحيين  واليهود ليست الا  من منطلقات تحريضية تعبوية  محضة وأغلبيتها الكاسحة تصورات مغلوطة , ومن هنا كان  اختطاف الفتيات  والسعى الى  توريط القاصرات  ,..وغيره من جرائم  - مبعثه الاكاذيب والمغالطات الافترائية التحريضية .
.:


----------



## كمال شاكر (22 نوفمبر 2017)

ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان بل ما يخرج من الفم ينجس الانسان
معناه أنه ليس أن ما يدخل الفم لا ينجس الانسان . هنا فقط مقارنة بين النجس و الأخطر نجاسة . فما يخرج من الفم يعتبر خطيرا قد لا ينمحي .
فعندما نقارن بين مشروبين لذيذين . و لكن احدهما لذيذ جدا فاننا سنقول أن المشروب الأقل لذاذة غير لذيذ.
فمثلا أكل لحم الخنزير ينجس الانسان . و عدم الايمان بأن الله موجود ينجس الانسان . و لكن ايهم ينجس الانسان هو عدم الايمان بأن الله موجود.
على الانسان ألا يتساهل مع الخطايا الأقل نجاسة . بل يحاول ان يجتنبها ما امكن تطبيقا لاوامر الله في العهد القديم.


----------



## كمال شاكر (22 نوفمبر 2017)

عدم النظافة يعني عدم الاهتمام بامانة الله  الدي هي الجسد
عدم الاغتسال يعتبر خطية لانك تؤذي نفسك و تؤذي الاخرين بالروائح الكريهة .


----------

